# Another engine code question



## jjenkins (Sep 11, 2011)

First let me explain the orange paint,the man i bought this motor from had it in a 1983 Chevy P/U  ok now my question if iam reading the date code correct it was built feb. 27 75









with a casting code of 481988










and a block code YJ










the casting & block code make it a 74 400 cid now is this correct or am i missing something. :confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Close - that February 27, 05 casting date would make this a model year 1975 engine. The 481988 nails it as a 400, and the YJ pegs it as a 170 HP variety that probably would have had 5C heads on it, a 2-bbl carb, and would have been in a car with an automatic. Always start with the date code to ID the model year (change over for the next year happened "around" mid year, so date codes after mid year are probably for the subsequent model year), then go from there.

Bear


----------



## jjenkins (Sep 11, 2011)

according to the two list a 481988 only goes up to 1974 ? that is what has me confused as the date code clearly has it as a 1975. this engine has 6 X heads on it and a edelbrock aluminum intake on it. most likely has been worked on at some time in its life.


----------

